# "Faking" peeing and preferring cushions to pee pads



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

I took Sachi outside to pee as I do every hour on the hour, she squats, albeit briefly, as if she has peed. I played with her outside for a bit then brought her inside. Assuming her bladder was happily empty, I let her run about in the room I was working in, keeping an eye on her. She immediately runs over to a tatami mat and pees. Aside from the fact that she supposedly had just peed, I figured maybe since tatami mats smell like grass she thought it was a bathroom. So, I put her in her pen, cleaned up the pee, took her outside, no more pee. When we came inside I put her in her ex pen for a few minutes just to be sure, then again took her out to the room I was working in, this time bringing a pee pad into the room.. I show her the pee pad, turn my back for less than 30 seconds, turn back around and she's peeing on a cushion.

What did I do wrong? And have any of you ever had a dog who faked peeing? No idea why she would do that 

She did this one other time with a small sheepskin mat I originally was going to use as her bed. We have all wood floors so the only other soft thing she's been on has been the blanket in her crate, which she has never peed in. She also peed on her giant wool bone but at the time I thought it was an accident because there wasn't much of it....

This feels like an ominous sign.


----------



## angelaG (Aug 13, 2012)

Our puppy "fakes" pee in his litter box. I suspect he's so smart, he know's there is a reward for peeing in the right place, so he's just going to get that treat for peeing or not. My dilemma is to reward him for "faking" pee or only when he really pees (he's 11 weeks old).

Angela


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody would fake it to get treats. I just treated him anyhow and eventually he stopped faking it.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I think Maccabee sometimes fakes peeing in his litter box and then runs to me for hos reward.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Fine used to fake pee to get treats. Sometimes she would pee for real and I praised her so much she stopped peeing to get the treat. I learned to wait until the stream has stopped before treating her.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Is there a possibility that she has a UTI?


----------



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

I doubt she has a UTI, we just went to the vet today and she sort of smirked and was not surprised at the behavior. I'll just have to be more cautious and diligent in sticking to the schedule.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think training is so hard. Mine faked for treats then I ended up feeling to see if they were wet.


----------

